# rhinestone and vinyl



## raquelread (Jun 20, 2008)

if i am making a design with both a heat applied film (such as foil, vinyl, etc) and rhinestones, which do i press first?
let's say i want the t-shirt to read "LOVE" in foil, and i want to use rhinestones in a heart shape to make the letter "O", should i heat press the stones first and then the other letters, or the other way around?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Raquel... I'm going to wait with you for the answer. Thanks for asking the Q, bc I am really interested in this stuff as well...


----------



## shirt pimp (May 9, 2008)

have you weighed the pros & cons of each method? surely i cant see how doing the rhinestones first would be best under any way you look at it!?!??


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am thinking you would press the vinyl first, rhinestones second.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I am thinking you would press the vinyl first, rhinestones second.


 
That's my guess, too, since vinyl can take a second and third heating, can't it? Like when doing layers??  I just know the stones have to be re-pressed with the shirt inside out the second time... I know Sandy Jo uses vinyl, too. I wonder if she's combining the two processes?

I don't know enough about either to take a better guess than this tho...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree too, but we should mwait for a expert to give us the answer. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I agree too, but we should mwait for a expert to give us the answer. ... JB


 
Agreed!  ...._and we wait.._. hehe


----------

